# Wheel/tire size options



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Found some wheels I really like VMR 701's, 18x8.5 frnt with Nitto NT05 245/40/18 tires, front wheels available 35 or 45 offset, should I go with 45? Rear wheels 18x9.5 with Nitto NTO5 tires 275/35/18 available 45 or 50 offset, should I go with 50, I would assume rear fender would need to be rolled? Anyone have VMR 701's with this tire size, Thanks


----------

